# in ancient times



## seitt

Greetings


Please, what is the most usual way to say “in ancient times”?


Please could you translate this sentence?
“In ancient times, the chariot was the equivalent of the tank.”


Best wishes, and many thanks,


Simon


----------



## the north remembers

Hi

in ancient times= kadim zamanlarda

Kadim zamanlarda "chariot" tanka eşdeğerdi(denkti, karşılık geliyordu[I prefer this one as the verb]).

I'd like to help you if it is still not clear.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, excellent again!


----------



## jcpjcp

in everyday speech, *eski zamanlarda* is more common.


----------



## peptidoglycan

kadim zamanlarda is very literary, or somewhat archaic.


----------



## bedeng

eski çağlarda, eski dönemlerde

It could be "antik dönemlerde", it you specifically refer to the antiquity.

eski çağlarda, tankın eşdeğeri/karşılığı iki tekerlekli savaş arabasıydı. 

(somewhat a loose translations would be
eski çağlarda, tanka karşılık gelen araç /tankın eşdeğeri olan araç iki tekerlekli savaş arabalarıydı.
eski çağların tankı iki tekerlekli savaş arabasıydı.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, perfect.


----------

